# Apologise but secret location



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I know this is not in a kayak and I apologise for blackijng out centrepoint tower etc in the background, but the waterway is a secret and privately owned place which I have been asked not to divulge - but I couldnt resist posting this pic of my PB bream! 38cm on a chubby!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice fish, weird hat.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

funny


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice bream.

I think you might have started a guessing game, is it WA somewhere? (we know centre point tower isn't in the background :lol: )


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

A hint, I caught it in the water :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I definitely recognise those clouds. Your secret is safe with me


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

It swam off very fast for a dead fish - but that might have been the batteries I stuck in it!?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

MrFaulty said:


> I apologise for blackijng


 blackijing? What blackijing ????


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> How much for your shirt, and your glasses?
> 
> Do they come as a package?
> 
> Id even considering buying your white fuzzy hat


Don't touch the hat, you can see by the picture that it is heavy and is taking a toll on his back.
It would be lighter if it was made of buildings.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Ok, will sell the sunglasses and hat to the highest bidder, with proceeds raised to go to the charity ..... nah bugger it, Ill buy some more chubbys!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeV3qFEAAAMfgAABwAIAAIAKKtNEACAAMUNNMAAlQNGgPSZu0Pub1kz6EiPHUJEOcNHxdyRThQkOV3qFEA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbWFu70AAAMbgAABwAIECirTxIAgACGoGjQ0epkKZMTIMjDdHVprWSLoEPwMQRDwGGhHxdyRThQkLWFu70A=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUdWVTsAAAMbgAABwAIECirTVAAgADFNMjExMQagaPUaNHqZuyLzNZMdAroUCI6MD1EOBx8XckU4UJBHVlU7


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice of you to rebuild his head Red but you're guessing about the shape.
Shall I get the tigers ?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought it may have been somewhere in the arctic circle.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Hudson River, New York. The skyline gives it away.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Would Lurlene know?


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

Red your posts just cracked me up. tears and all can,t stop laughing
sometimes the weirdest things just get ya :lol: :lol: :lol: 
cheers


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

The most romantic place on earth. And one man with his bream.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

patwah said:


> Where did you catch it?


Right in the corner of the Jaw :lol:


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

patwah said:


> Nice fish, I love chubbys


x2

:lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice cat.
WWSTYWD?


----------



## kiltedyaksman (Jan 4, 2012)

^ LIKE 

(any photoshop is good photoshop!)


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I give up already! Lake Macquarie - small private waterbody, soon to be owned by I think the Worrimi tribe


----------

